# Islay Open 2019



## 2blue (May 15, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2019)

was over there this weekend, indeed great weather, was stuck in the Airport for two days with Architects.

alas no golf clubs, but will be back there this summer as have an invite to stay and play by the owners 

looks great, everyone says the same about the course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2019)

This course has been on my hit list for a while, pictures look fantastic. Thanks for posting Davie


----------



## DRW (May 15, 2019)

Looks brilliant, clubhouse also looks really great. Weather it looks like you had, couldn't have hope for better.

Thanks for the upload.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2019)

Just looks amazing that Dave.

Itâ€™s on the list to do it with Machrahanish plus dunes and Askernish.


----------



## chellie (May 16, 2019)

Looks fantastic Dave


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks awesome, how did you rate the open comp?  looks a good way to spend a weekend


----------



## 2blue (Dec 17, 2019)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Looks awesome, how did you rate the open comp?  looks a good way to spend a weekend
		
Click to expand...

The Open Comp is the best way to play the Machrie with 3 rounds for £100....  what it cost me in 2018, though it may be full by now....  ENTRY HERE
It's a full 9hr trip from Leeds....  5 to 6hrs to Kennacraig & a 2hr ferry from there......  but,,,  well worth the trip. Having made such an effort it would be remiss not to also play the Machrihanish  courses, though it would be pushing the 'weather window' of the Western Isles, some what....  though memorable it would be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2019)

Must get over there - my brother has a house in Islay (his wife is an Ileach) all of 20mins drive from the course - and has local membership (£395/year) - not envious at all.  He tells me it's great - though some of the members don't like the changes as they preferred the 'traditional' feel of many of the holes now changed.  Same as ever was.  Nobody likes change.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 18, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Must get over there - my brother has a house in Islay (his wife is an Ileach) all of 20mins drive from the course - and has local membership (£395/year) - not envious at all.  He tells me it's great - though some of the members don't like the changes as they preferred the '*traditional' feel *of many of the holes now changed.  Same as ever was.  Nobody likes change.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that trad feel makes for an individual experience but is not so good if you are just up for a round or 2 & dont know your way around it. For me I found enough holes that still had that trad feel & one I never really got to grips with.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Must get over there - my brother has a house in Islay (his wife is an Ileach) all of 20mins drive from the course - and has local membership (£395/year) - not envious at all.  He tells me it's great - though some of the members don't like the changes as they preferred the 'traditional' feel of many of the holes now changed.  Same as ever was.  Nobody likes change.
		
Click to expand...

Your brother is correct, it has split opinion. I loved it but I'm not certain they've made a better course. Some holes are better than what was there previously, some are not as good (in my opinion) however it is a tremendous golf course and fabulous experience. I will certainly be back in the future for the Islay Open, just won't be this year.


----------

